# Post your 2011 movie list as it develops:



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2011)

basically, movies you have seen in 2011 from best to worst.

Matrix Revolutions: A+
Angels and Demons: A+
Planet of the Apes (68): A+
Donnie Darko: A+
Thor: A
Matrix Reloaded: A
Fast and Furious 5: A
Dinosaur (DISNEY) 3/4 = A
Battle LA: A
Aliens (1979): A
The Outsiders 1981: A-
Evangelion 1.1: You are (not) alone: A-
Hot Fuzz: A-
Matrix: A-
Star Trek (2009) 8/10 A-
Hannah (2011) 8/10 A-
Social Network A-
Sucker Punch: A-
The Fighter A-
Paul A-
Mega Monster Battle: ULTRA GALAXY LEGEND: A-
Limitless: A-
The Troll Hunter (2010): A-
The Crazies (2010): B+
The Green Hornet B+
Insidious: B+
Rebirth of Mothra 1: B+
Toy Story 3 B+
The Host B+
Grown Ups B+
Sanctum B
Due Date B
Rebirth of Mothra 3: B
Source Code: B-
Dinoshark: B-
Arthur (2011) B-
Aliens (1992): B-
Final Storm: C+/B-
The Expendables C+
Piranha 3D: C+
_Evolution_ (2001) : C+
Get him to the Greek C+
100 Million BC: C-

Mega Shark vs. Crocosaurus 5.5/10 D+
The Adjustment Shitreau D
Mega Python vs. Gatoroid :7.7/10 B+ For entertainmnent, 3/10 for everything else. so 5.35/10, D-
Splice: R
Wolfman (2010): R


EDIT: ADDED PAUL.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Do they have to be released in 2011? 

So far I've watched a bunch of movies, but only a couple were released in 2011.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do they have to be released in 2011?
> 
> So far I've watched a bunch of movies, but only a couple were released in 2011.


 
Movies you watched in 2011.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Black Swan: A
Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall Past Lives: A
Tetsuo The Iron Man: A-
Away From Her: B+
True Grit: B+
The Promise: B
Waiting For Superman: B
The Social Network: B
Exit Through the Gift Shop: B
The King's Speech: B-

I know I've seen more but I just can't recall.  Guess that speak about the quality of the remaining films.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2011)

This time of year is pretty scarce for decent films, even rarer for the occasional gem(i.e How to Train Your Dragon - 2010). I don't usually start heading out to the theatre to see films regularly until around the end of April, but this year, here's what I've seen so far:

The Green Hornet ~ F
The Adjustment Bureau ~ A-
Battle: Los Angeles ~ A-


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2011)

Honorable 2010 Mentions for me:
Inception: A
Kickass: A
Scott Pilgrim VTW: A
Skyline: B+


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Black Swan - D-
Battle: LA - C+
The Fighter - B
I Saw the Devil - C+
All Good Things - D
Casino Jack - D+
Faster - D+
The Adjustmen Bureau - C+
Hereafter - F


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2011)

Edited my list again


----------



## ez (Mar 21, 2011)

hmm, the mechanic is the only 2011 movie i've watched 

dial m for murder - 9.5/10
wild strawberries - 9/10
the girl with the dragon tattoo - 9/10
ip man - 9/10
mishima: a life in four chapters - 8.5/10 
black orpheus - 8.5/10 
evil - 8.5/10
chan is missing - 8.5/10
8 1/2 - 8.5/10
shinobi no mono - 8/10
bronson - 8/10
pierrot le fou - 8/10
the buddha (documentary) - 8/10
cronos - 8/10
the good the bad the weird - 8/10
city island - 7.5/10
the mechanic - 7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah, yes, I think I also watched Bronson some time this year. I'd give a C.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

All Tomorrow's Parties A/C (the performances are magnificent with some of the best cinematography, but it's really uneven)


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2011)

Added Grown Ups


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

Added:
 Sucker Punch: A-


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just going to list 2011 movies I have seen.

The Adjustment Bureau
The Lincoln Lawyer
The Mechanic
Battle: Los Angeles
Unknown


Order is irrelevant.  None of these films were particularly good.  (None sucked either.)  Mediocrity is the theme for 2011.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2011)

Tron 3D - B
Unknown - C+
Battle LA - D
Limitless - A
Grown Ups - F
Scott Pilgrim - B
Toy Story 3 - A-


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 27, 2011)

Wolfman (2010): R

Added.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2011)

Er, I guess.....
Towering Inferno
The Children(2008): "Sucker Punch" goes beyond awful, to become commentary on the death of moviemaking
Where Eagles Dare
Felon
Shutter Island: "Sucker Punch" goes beyond awful, to become commentary on the death of moviemaking
Drunken Angel
Dr. No
Limitless
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Aguiire, the Wrath of God
Adjustment Bureau
Despicable Me
The Birds: "Sucker Punch" goes beyond awful, to become commentary on the death of moviemaking
Compulsion
Galaxy of Terror: "Sucker Punch" goes beyond awful, to become commentary on the death of moviemaking

These are the movies that I really liked or loved.

The worst movies I've seen in 2011( they get worse as they list goes on).
Sucker Punch: "Sucker Punch" goes beyond awful, to become commentary on the death of moviemaking
Percy Jackson& the Olympians: "Sucker Punch" goes beyond awful, to become commentary on the death of moviemaking
The Bounty Hunter
Tekken: "Sucker Punch" goes beyond awful, to become commentary on the death of moviemaking

the links are my reviews, obviously(no links means I didn't review it). I didnt list everything because I'd never get done.......


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Rashomon: A
Breaking Bad Season 2: A


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Black Swan - D-
> Battle: LA - C+
> The Fighter - B
> I Saw the Devil - C+
> ...


Tron - C
One Week - B-
The Man from Nowhere - C+


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, I saw most of the 2010 movies listed here in theaters, but I've rewatched their BR/DVDs since this year started, so this is going to be long with everything else as well:

Avatar: 8.5/10
Battle LA 7.5/10
The Count of Monte Cristo (2002 version) - 8/10
Despicable Me 7.5/10
Dungeons and Dragons 2/10 (insanely "hilarious" though, especially Jeremy Irons chewing up the scenery at "beyond the impossible" levels. The man clearly knows how to have a fun time during the making of a shitty movie)
How to Train Your Dragon 8.5/10
Inception 9.5/10
Iron Man 2 8.5/10
Kick-Ass 9/10
The Kingdom 8/10
Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole 8/10
Lost Highway 8.5/10
MirrorMask 8/10
The Others 9/10
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World 9.5/10
Shutter Island 9.5/10
Silent Hill 7.5/10
Skyline 3/10
The Social Network 9/10
Summer Wars 9/10
Toy Story 3 10/10
Tron 7/10
Tron Legacy 8/10
Zombieland 9/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2011)

Piranha 3D added.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2011)

Insidious: Great flick, plot's about this one haunted kid and how the family is trying to find out what the fuck is going on, but is also introduced to a realm called "The Further". If you look at it in another way, it can also be laughable and not scary at all, it's a hit or miss.

B+


----------

